# JK2 Server unter Linux



## WMasterK (24. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigem Forum gelandet...

Ich versuche gerade einen JK2 Server mti dem Jedi Academy Mod auf meinem Root Server zum laufen zu bringen, letztes Jahr hatte ich das auch mal geschafft....

Ich versuche die JK2ded via:

./jk2ded +set fs_game academy +exec server.cfg +exec academy.cfg +set net_port 29000

auszuführen bekomme aber:

Couldn't load mpdefault.cfg

Fehler! Weiß einer woran das leigen könnte.... JA, die mpdefault.cfg befindet sich in der assets0.pk3! Sie ist also vorhanden!

MfG WMK


----------

